# Who makes Craftsman saws?



## kev (Feb 21, 2003)

My brother just bought a nice little craftsman saw that is about 8-10 years old. It is very well made and cuts like a real winner. I looked it over and couldn't find a tag that told who made it. Just kinda curious who made it and if they are a decent saw. Does one company make all craftsman saws or do different saws come from different manufacturers?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 21, 2003)

Crapsman is subbed out to whoever can fill the assigned price point in the alloted time for the least cost. In other words, all the saw sluts have private labeled for Sears at some point.

Some people have posted the Sears number here like we are supposed to be some sort of catalog, but the best way I know is to look at the saw and identify it by what it looks like.


----------



## kev (Feb 21, 2003)

Sounds like what I expected. Still not a bad saw for $20. Needed fuel, bar oil, and the chain hit a few licks with a file.


----------



## tony marks (Feb 21, 2003)

heck my little34 cc craftsman just pushed my solo 634 out of the starting lineup.the solo is very well made but when it came to power the craftsman 
which is poulan ,just had it beat.
course the solos problem is compounded by the fact that ive put my expert sharpening skills to it a couple o times.
no saw deserves that to happen to it.


----------



## seesaw (Feb 22, 2003)

Solo made for Craftsman for a good stretch. Hell, they made for Stihl and Husky for Christ's sake.
Like Treeclimber said, the saw sluts fight out the price point. It's unfortunate that Craftsman used to have a decent (occasional user) saw but now it's a green Poulan.


----------



## tony marks (Feb 22, 2003)

well one things for sure. no matter what ,i aint buying green.
yellow mabe and a can of orange point.


----------



## John in MA (Feb 22, 2003)

Poulan has made most Sears saws for the last couple decades or so. A Solo or two has gotten in there. Before that, they had strange saws custom made by Roper/AYP out of Tecumseh engines.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 23, 2003)

Seesaw,

Are you saying that Stihl subbed out saws to Solo ? I believe this subject came up a few months back and got heated. I will not take sides on the issue but what saws did Solo make for them. Has anyone else made saws for Stihl. I have my opinion but I would like to hear others. Also I am probably mistaken but I thought Homelite made saws for Sears about 20 years ago.

Bill


----------



## John in MA (Feb 23, 2003)

The debate was that the 015, a Solo saw, and a Husky saw were all sisters. The eventual end (I think) was that they were all close copies, but no one company built or designed them all.

I'm not aware of a Sears Homelite. Roper or AYP did make a knockoff of the XL-100 (along with a Pioneer P-series copy, which I have) for Sears, so that might be it.


----------



## seesaw (Feb 23, 2003)

*BillG*

It's my understanding that Solo "subbed" for Stihl and Husky on a couple of saws back in the 70's. I'm also told that Stihl and Solo share some parts and the same cylinder treatment plant. That's about all I know about that.


----------



## Greg Carberry (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill G _
> *Seesaw,
> 
> Are you saying that Stihl subbed out saws to Solo ? I believe this subject came up a few months back and got heated. I will not take sides on the issue but what saws did Solo make for them. Has anyone else made saws for Stihl. I have my opinion but I would like to hear others. Also I am probably mistaken but I thought Homelite made saws for Sears about 20 years ago.
> ...



A while back I did see a Craftsman that looked very much like an XL12. It was on Ebay and was red but the casting looked much cruder than a Homelite if I recall correctly. Probably another XL12 copy of some sort.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 21, 2003)

My saw mechanic pulled out an interesting Craftsman to show me- he even loaned it to me while a couple of my saws are in the shop. It is marked Craftsman 4.3 A/VL. It is an Echo! Interesting design features include a thumbscrew Idle adjustment knob and an automatic oiler adjustment knob. Has an auxiliary manual oiler as well. It has a compression release lever-which does not automatically disengage ( the first cut I made I thought'man this thing is weak' The saw is caterpiller yellow.


----------



## dermangin (Apr 30, 2009)

My dad is lending me the same saw for th weekend to do some cutting. Starts right up, 2nd pull. Exactly the features described in the post above. The only question I have is about using the saw with no chain break?

It doesn't look like it was ever made with one so it is a relic or a useable saw.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 30, 2009)

kev said:


> My brother just bought a nice little craftsman saw that is about 8-10 years old. It is very well made and cuts like a real winner. I looked it over and couldn't find a tag that told who made it. Just kinda curious who made it and if they are a decent saw. Does one company make all craftsman saws or do different saws come from different manufacturers?



Check the first 3 digits of the model number and then check the list below. That will tell you who made the saw for sears:



> LISTING OF SOURCES BY SOURCE NUMBER
> For many products, the first three numbers of the Model Number (usually followed by a decimal point) indicate the actual manufacturer of the product. For instance 316.43234 is a cordless drill built by Ryobi. The following is a partial list of such numbers.
> 
> 001 Stevens
> ...



HTH


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 30, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Check the first 3 digits of the model number and then check the list below. That will tell you who made the saw for sears:
> 
> 
> 
> HTH



Yep, sears makes nothing! I did'nt think that list was ever going to end!!!


----------



## AOD (Apr 30, 2009)

I see lots and lots of 917 numbers on stuff, Roper/AYP must have made a ton of Crapsman gear over the years. 

I have a silly neighbor who insists on buying Craftsman everything, I tried explaining to him that lots of it is cheap junk and it's not made like it once was, he won't have any of it! I even showed him the Made in China tag on his new badass 1/2" drill and he didn't believe me!


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 30, 2009)

My neighbor about fell over when he was telling me about his Craftsman saw and I told him it was Poulan. I dont think he believes me even now.


----------



## woodsrunner (Apr 30, 2009)

*Fwiw*

I have on old craftsman saw which is a rebadged Poulan 3700. Very good saw for its day. Don't sell those older craftsman saws short until you check them out.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 30, 2009)

I have purchased things from Sears (no chainsaws however). Normally they have a good selection, reasonable prices, and fairly decent service if you need it. 

They also provide products and services to lots of folks that wouldn't know where else to look for those items. They also have a lot of different items in one place, convenient.

Lately, like everyone else, they are selling a lot of junk as well.

Mark


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 30, 2009)

If you don't mind paying $369, you can get a Redmax GZ4000 at Sears with a "Craftsman Professional" label on it. It's a pro grade strato saw, but the price seems steep to me. Rather have a $280 Dolmar PS-420.


----------



## Biker Dude (May 1, 2009)

My craftsman 2.0/12 is the same saw as my husky 23 compact except the husky has a chain brake. Both saws were actually poulans, I think.


----------



## redunshee (May 1, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Check the first 3 digits of the model number and then check the list below. That will tell you who made the saw for sears:
> 
> 
> 
> HTH



Good info Chris; but my God, I as well didn't think the list would ever end. I hope no one assumed Sears actually made its own goods? You sure have a lot of resource material and I thank you for your past help.


----------



## cjcocn (May 1, 2009)

redunshee said:


> Good info Chris; but my God, I as well didn't think the list would ever end. I hope no one assumed Sears actually made its own goods? You sure have a lot of resource material and I thank you for your past help.



Bob

Yes, that is a long list!

I like old iron and am trying to get into restoring so that I can see some of the older equipment looking like new again. I try and collect information when I find it, especially the older stuff since it is so hard to come by. There are a lot of areas where information sharing helps to keep things alive and I try to do my part by passing on info that I have found.

Thanks to you too for the info that you have been generous enough to send my way!


----------



## redunshee (May 1, 2009)

woodsrunner said:


> I have on old craftsman saw which is a rebadged Poulan 3700. Very good saw for its day. Don't sell those older craftsman saws short until you check them out.



I've got a three craftsman 3.7 and one 3.4 saws all Poulan made and clones of the 3400 and 3700. Built simple and run great. Easy to work on because they are uncomplicated, would in my terms be called "bullet proof"


----------



## dswensen (May 1, 2009)

Stumper said:


> My saw mechanic pulled out an interesting Craftsman to show me- he even loaned it to me while a couple of my saws are in the shop. It is marked Craftsman 4.3 A/VL. It is an Echo! Interesting design features include a thumbscrew Idle adjustment knob and an automatic oiler adjustment knob. Has an auxiliary manual oiler as well. It has a compression release lever-which does not automatically disengage ( the first cut I made I thought'man this thing is weak' The saw is caterpiller yellow.



I have one of these - it's a powerful (and heavy) beast with a 16" bar on it. Compression is crazy high. I don't remeber what Echo model number it is.


----------



## andyboy (May 1, 2009)

Craftsman did have saws made by Homelite. I have seen some craftsman labeled Homelite 360/350 saws. I have also seen several Echo models in craftsman skin.

This forum is a wealth of information about this subject. The original sears saws were David Bradley (owned by sears) which became the Roper company. Roper made saws similar to the Homelite Super XL, and then they started making some that actually had antivibe and looked like a small Poulan Micro (but with larger displacement - 3.7 cu in). I believe that was in the 70's.

I think that in the past 10 years most of the saws have been made by Poulan or MTD (Jeng Feng - Troy Built, new Macs, etc.) - mostly Poulan. I have a poulan one with antivibe. It is a 42cc 2001 model and works fairly well. It seems to have ok power for it's weight, and it is fairly light.

That new craftsman pro saw by redmax looks ok. You can sometimes find Sears selling them refurbished on E-bay for less than $120, but I would rather buy an older used saw than a newer craftsman. Even the redmax / pro saw looks too plasticy (is that a word?).

I was recently given an OLD Echo 451 (45cc). I love it! It is heavy, but feels MUCH more solid than most of these newer saws nowdays. And it has lots of torque for such a small displacement saw. It puts my craftsman to shame. It starts easy, runs great, and has an adjustable oiler plus manual oiler. It even has a knob to adjust the idle speed right on top, instead of a screw that is deep in some dark place that is hard to turn (like newer saws). That craftsman echo is probably similar, but much larger. I think that 4.5 cu in is around 70cc. It must be a beast!


----------



## joe25DA (May 1, 2009)

I have a 3.7, its my favorite saw. It has alot of torque even though its not as fast as my ps 540, it doesnt bog down.


----------



## redunshee (May 1, 2009)

andyboy said:


> Craftsman did have saws made by Homelite. I have seen some craftsman labeled Homelite 360/350 saws. I have also seen several Echo models in craftsman skin.
> 
> This forum is a wealth of information about this subject. The original sears saws were David Bradley (owned by sears) which became the Roper company. Roper made saws similar to the Homelite Super XL, and then they started making some that actually had antivibe and looked like a small Poulan Micro (but with larger displacement - 3.7 cu in). I believe that was in the 70's.
> 
> ...



If you love the 451 VL, you'll really love the 452 VL.


----------



## jburlingham (May 1, 2009)

AOD said:


> I see lots and lots of 917 numbers on stuff, Roper/AYP must have made a ton of Crapsman gear over the years.
> 
> *I have a silly neighbor who insists on buying Craftsman everything,* I tried explaining to him that lots of it is cheap junk and it's not made like it once was, he won't have any of it! I even showed him the Made in China tag on his new badass 1/2" drill and he didn't believe me!



You live next to Bob Villa?


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

im pretty sure some of the new 16'' saws are Poulan Pro's. look identical.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2009)

dswensen said:


> I have one of these - it's a powerful (and heavy) beast with a 16" bar on it. Compression is crazy high. I don't remeber what Echo model number it is.



The Craftsnan 4.3 you speak of is a Echo CS-701VL


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> My craftsman 2.0/12 is the same saw as my husky 23 compact except the husky has a chain brake. Both saws were actually poulans, I think.



You are quite correct!


----------



## joe25DA (May 1, 2009)

Its funny, I did a storm cleanup for my dads buddy a couple weeks ago. he was using his father in laws homelite xl (top handle) and the trigger let go. He needed a saw so he went to sears and bought a poulan pro w/a 20" oregon b&c. I looked over the saw it seemed to be a decent saw, but i only looked at it for a minute and didnt get a chance to fire it up. He wound up giving me the homelite (its in pieces now and if anyone has any info on the trigger spring id appreciate it). But that poulan pro seemed ok? but id still rather run my 1983 craftsman 3.7 any day.


----------



## redunshee (May 2, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> The Craftsnan 4.3 you speak of is a Echo CS-701VL



Mark, you amaze me with all your cross reference material! You're the man!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 2, 2009)

redunshee said:


> Mark, you amaze me with all your cross reference material! You're the man!




Well actually, I found this out by working on a 4.3 for my uncle that needed a coil. This is part of the fun of old saw's finding out what they are and what fits what!!!!!!


----------



## andyboy (May 4, 2009)

redunshee said:


> If you love the 451 VL, you'll really love the 452 VL.



Just Curious, what is the difference, besides where the fill caps are? They look really similar.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 4, 2009)

what's funny is that someone has probably thrown a poulan in the trash and said "I'm going to buy me a Craftsman, I'm tired of this poulan junk" and bought a saw with a prefix of 358._ _ _ _ _ _ :chainsawguy:

I'm not knocking poulan, just using them as an example.


----------



## steve-- (Aug 27, 2010)

treeclimber165 said:


> Crapsman is subbed out to whoever can fill the assigned price point in the alloted time for the least cost. In other words, all the saw sluts have private labeled for Sears at some point.
> 
> Some people have posted the Sears number here like we are supposed to be some sort of catalog, but the best way I know is to look at the saw and identify it by what it looks like.


Stihl has made saws for Craftsman? I would never have guessed that.


----------



## CTSawTech (Aug 27, 2010)

I have an older 50cc craftsman saw that seems to be a Jonsered model. It was given to me assumed seized, the clutch was the problem. Still haven't gotten around to fixing it yet.


----------



## dusty_v141 (Aug 27, 2010)

i have a 42cc craftsman and it has the prefix 530 all over it so what is it.


----------



## ray benson (Aug 27, 2010)

Look for the model number. It will be a 3 digit number, decimal point then 5 or 6 more numbers.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 27, 2010)

dusty_v141 said:


> i have a 42cc craftsman and it has the prefix 530 all over it so what is it.



Here is the never ending list of manufacturers of Sears products.


Prefix Manufacturer
001 Stevens
002 Lemont Industries
071 Agri-Fab Corp
093 Ametek
101 Atlas Press (now Clausing Industrial)
102 Walker Turner
102 Robert Shaw
103 King Seeley
103 Roper
103 Sarlo Power Mower Inc
106 Campbell Hausfeld
106 Tate Mfg Co
106 WHIRLPOOL
107 Millers Falls (Dunlap electric drills 25830 & 1345, drill stand 25630, and hand planes)
108 Covel Mfg Co (now Clausing Industrial)
109 AA Engineering / Double A Products
110 Charglow
110 KITCHENAID
110 Syncro Devices / Syncro Corp
110 WHIRLPOOL
111 Watson Mfg Co (4 jaw lathe chuck)
112 Parks Tool Co
113 EMERSON ELECTRIC
114 Pioneer Gen-E-Motor
114 ROYAL
115 Rixon
116 MATSU####A
117 Excel Auto Radiator Co (Crafty rotary tool made by Handee)
117 White
119 FRIGIDAIRE
119 (2302 1940s worm drive circular saw) possibly Wappat or Wodack Elect Tool
121 Dille & McGuire
122 Blair Mfg
123 Yardman
128 E.T (J?). Rugg
129 Mono Mfg
130 Bosch
131 American Yard Products
131 Rally/Roper Lawn
133 American Yard Products
135 Skil or SB (Skil/Bosch)
136 Toro Manufacturing Corp.
137 Rexon
139 Chamberlain (garage goor openers)
139 Chamberlain/Duchoissois
143 FISHER
143 SFS CORP (Sanyo/FISHER)
143 Tecumseh (Lauson Power Products)
143 Tecumseh Engine & Gear
144 TRANE
145 Country Mfg
145 Evans Rule
146 Wen
147 Village Blacksmith (McGraw Edison)
149 AMT (American Machine and Tool)
150 Cal Pump
150 White Consolidated
152 Orion International
153 STATE INDUSTRIES
155 Preway
160 Wisconsin Magneto
161 Actron Industries
161 NAKAJIMA
165 Wagner (painting products)
171 Vermont American
171 Larson Mfg
172 Positec Power Tools (Suzhou) Co. Ltd.-Charlotte NC (importer)
174 Caloric
174 SOUNDESIGN
175 Bissell
175 RYOBI
175 In-Sink-Erator
176 MURATA
177 ___?___ (model 24480 motor on 112.23160 radial arm saw)
179 Deuer Mfg
180 Lambert Corp
187 Stanley / Stanley Tools
187 White Consolidated
190 PIONEER
193 Parker Mfg
198 Whirlpool (freezer)
200 Schumaker Electric (battery chargers)
201 Furnas Electric (reversing switches) (code 2018?)
202 Gannon Mfg
204 IONA
207 ___?___ (circular saws & 3-drum belt sander portable power tools)
213 Lewisan Products
214 BISSELL
214 Shinn Fu/MVP
214 Shinn Fu of America
216 PHONEMATE
217 Eska Outboards
219 MTD
222 PANASONIC VIDEO/AUDIO
225 Force Outboards/Brunswick Corp (source=Sears employee)
233 BROAN
234 Beard-Poulan & Lazy Boy
234 Poulan
235 INGERSOLL RAND
239 __?__ (flex-shafts for electric motors)
240 Disston Inc
241 Fimco
244 Kal Equipment/Peerless Instruments
246 BRK Electronic
247 MTD (Modern Tool and Die)
250 J.I. Case
250 Turner Industries
251 Century Electric Div of Magnetech
253 FRIGIDAIRE
253 Gibson (now Frigidare)
253 WHITE CONSOLIDATED
253 WHITE WESTINGHOUSE
256 EMERSON ELECTRIC
257 Allegretti Co & Paramount
257 Paramount (now Poulan)
259 Taylor Woodcraft
260 Unger Division of Eldon Inc
261 Brave Corp
264 EMERSON ELECTRIC
266 __?__ (variable speed power tool motor)
268 BROTHER INTERNATIONAL
271 Kioritz Corp (Echo)
272 Arrow Products
274 RCA
278 GENERAL ELECTRIC
278 Roper
281 ELECTRO-AIRE
281 WHITE RODGERS
282 Norgren / CA Norgren
283 Thomas Industries
284 Gold Eagle
285 The Hirst Co
289 SHARP
291 American Lawn Mower
292 LENNOX
294 TUNTURI
300 Kar-Rite Corp
302 IBM
304 FUNAI
306 Belsaw / Foley-Belsaw
312 GTE
312 Milwaukee Tools
313 Harris Calorific
315 Ryan
315 RYOBI / Ryobi Motor Products
315 Diehl Mfg Co (portable power tools, prior to Ryobi)
316 MTD (yard equipment)
316 RYOBI / Ryobi America Corp
317 MAKITA
318 Right Touch Inc
319 Hand Tools International
322 Reelcraft Industries
327 Process Engineering Company
328 McLANE
328 Tru-Products Inc
329 Ametek
329 INVENTA
330 APPLE
334 COMMODORE
334 DWYER
335 AMANA
335 Welliver & Sons (drill & router accessories)
336 ELECTROLUX
338 Shop Vac
340 NECCHI
342 YORK
351 Colovos Co
355 Roper Outdoor
358 Beaird - Poulan, Inc
358 POULAN/WEEDEATER
359 Bolens Products
362 GENERAL ELECTRIC (range)
363 GENERAL ELECTRIC (refrigerator, dishwasher)
365 U.S. Lawn
366 KOSS ELECTRONICS
367 AT&T
372 Zeus Generator Corp
374 DIVERSIFIED PRODUCTS
378 Omark (Oregon)
380 Moto-Mower Inc (Dura)
385 JAMAC
387 WHITE RODGERS
390 King-O-Lawn
391 __?__ (wood & metal vises, possibly Adjustable Clamp Co)
397 Paramount/Allegretti & Co (bench grinders 1960s/70s), I believe the base motor was made by Delco.
401 BISSELL
401 SAMSUNG (microwave)
402 Stanley/Bostitch
410 Brown-Brockmeyer Co. (grinders)
410 John Bean Food Machinery Corp.
415 Char Broil
416 CARRIER
417 Kelvinator
417 Stover Engine Works
426 Parker Sweeper
429 __?__ (model 24250 3-wheel band saw)
445 Melmer
451 National Mfg (ref. 69972 sprinkler)
452 AT&T
455 J.S.Technology
457 CODE-A-PHONE
459 TECHNICS
464 GE
467 Mooradian or Master Craft
471 BIONAIRE
471 Bon-Aire
472 Dremel
473 HOOVER
473 Quincy Compressor
474 SONY
476 COLEMAN
480 BOSE
484 AIRTEMP
484 CLIMATROL
484 COMFORT BAY
484 CREST
484 CROSLEY
484 FEDDERS
484 GALAXY BAY
484 HAMPTON BAY
484 HUNTER
484 J.C. Penney & Sons Co.
484 MARTA
484 MONTGOMERY WARD
484 PROTON
484 REGENT-AIRE
484 SINGER
484 SSMSC, INC
484 SUMMIT
484 SYNCO
486 Agri-Fab
486 IMPERIAL
487 __?__ (model 19070 TFEC electric motor)
490 Indiana Steel
491 Delta Consolidated Industries
498 Didier Mfg Co
500 Briggs & Stratton
502 Murray
502 Murray Ohio
506 Columbian (bench vises)
509 PAYNE
514 Dynaquip Controls
517 HOMELITE/JACOBSEN
517 Homelite
517 JACOBSEN
521 EZ Rake
523 MGM TECHNOLOGY
527 Sherline
528 Warrick Electronics (source=Sears employee)
534 Power King Tool Corp (now Clausing Industrial)
536 AMF (Murray)
536 Noma (Murray)
536 Western Tool & Stamping
538 AMF (Murray)
542 Clark Mfg Co
549 Midwest Ind
551 unknown (models 1933-1 and 1939 RI motors from the 1950s)
552 COBRA
562 TOSHIBA
564 SANYO
565 SANYO
566 PACKARD BELL
566 SANYO
568 PANASONIC
572 Dremel
575 SHARP
576 D & M (now Frigidaire)
579 __?__ (model 27320 soldering iron-USA made)
580 GENERAC CORP
580 GOLDSTAR
582 Clinton Engine Co
583 REMINGTON/DESA
586 PANASONIC OFFICE EQUIP
587 FRIGIDAIRE
587 White Consolidated
596 AMANA
604 DIGITAL EQUIP CO
605 ___?___ (model 26320 Craftsman drill planer attachment)
609 Waterloo
610 Ohio Steel Fabrication
610 YUKON
613 CONSOLIDATED TECHNOLOGIES
619 Arps Corporation
620 ENVIRO-RESEARCH
621 BRYANT
622 Kelvinator
623 Dumore (die grinders & 25190 router, previously listed as Casco Electric)
624 Harris (welding regulators)
625 Ecodyne
626 __?__ (model 2575 Dunlap ¼” drill)
626 MAGNAVOX (PHILIPS)
626 PHILIPS (MAGNAVOX, SYLVANIA)
628 FRIGIDAIRE
628 Kelvinator
628 White Consolidated
629 JENN-AIR
629 Kelvinator
629 WILLIAMS FURNACE
636 Echo
639 King-O-Lawn
640 CERWIN VEGA
646 Chamberlain (garage door openers)
647 Roper
651 O.M.C. Dist
651 SPEED QUEEN
651 Standard Eng
654 Mott
655 Danaher
663 Air Cap Industries
664 Whirlpool (cooktop, wall over)
665 JVC (electronics)
665 WHIRLPOOL
665 Supreme Chucks, Chicago (model 256560 drill driver kit)
666 KITCHENAID
668 Echowater
678 VAC APPLIANCES, LTD
680 Generac
683 Philco (Italy)
689 S.C. America
689 Smartel
700 __?__ (old cord wood saw-model 140)
704 ROYAL
705 CANON
706 Fidelitone
706 Waterloo
7075 Prestolite Battery
716 H.H.SCOTT/EMERSON
716 MOTOROLA
719 TAPPAN
720 Vermont American
720 BVI (Burgess Vibrocrafters Inc.)
721 GOLDSTAR (Lucky Gold Star Electronics)
723 YAMAHA
724 SHERWOOD
7287 EMERSON ELECTRIC
7296 EMERSON ELECTRIC
733 Fairbanks Morse
739 Onan
745 O & R Engines
747 Litton
756 Chicago Pneumatic
757 Brinly-Hardy Co
757 EMERSON ELECTRIC
757 IMPERIAL
757 MARVEL
757 NORTHLAND
758 EMERSON ELECTRIC (early wet/dry shop vacuums)
761 Whirlpool
767 MARVEL
768 TECHNICS (MATSU####A)
769 Mercury Clutch Division
773 MARANTZ
775 JOHNSON
778 Comet Industries
785 General Power (Magna America)
786 Chapin (garden sprayers)
789 DEFIANCE
790 FRIGIDAIRE
791 Tappan
793 Ford
798 Speed Queen
799 Suncast
809 AMF
815 DAEWOO
831 NordicTrack
831 WESLO, INC/U.T.S.
832 XEROX
835 Roper
840 FRIEDRICH
842 Haban Mfg
846 EPSON
850 Whirlpool (Chambers?)
854 White
854 White Farm Equipment (Formerly Oliver)
855 ILG
860 EUREKA COMPANY
864 ZENITH
867 CLIMETTE
867 HEIL-QUAKER
867 KEEPRITE
867 TEMPSTAR
867 ZONAIRE
871 SMITH CORONA
875 Florida Pneumatic
879 RHEEM/RUDD
881 Hempe
900 BLACK & DECKER
900 DeWalt Products Co.
900 Elu
901 Protech
911 GENERAL ELECTRIC
911 Roper
916 Campbell Hausfeld
917 American Yard Products
917 Frigidaire
917 Roper Corp
918 DeWalt Products Co.
919 DeVilbiss
919 Ingersol Rand
920 Hobart
921 Midwest Air Technologies Inc.
922 Original Tractor Cab Corp
923 HEWLETT PACKARD
925 Maycor (Maytag)
934 Century Mfg Co
934 FUNAI
934 HITACHI
937 Air Cap Ind
937 Sunbeam
944 Husqvarna
950 LASER (V-TECH)
960 Caloric
967 Delta
973 Ryobi
987 TROY BILT/GARDEN WAY
988 KUBOTA
989 McCULLOGH
990 FORD
991 LAWNBOY


----------



## dusty_v141 (Aug 27, 2010)

the only number on it is 530-012549


----------



## ray benson (Aug 27, 2010)

Checked Sears. That must not be the model number.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...pathTaken=partSearch&prst=0&shdMod=530.012549


----------



## dusty_v141 (Aug 27, 2010)

ok where would the modle number be


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2010)

Huh???

530????


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2010)

dusty_v141 said:


> i have a 42cc craftsman and it has the prefix 530 all over it so what is it.



530 is the first 3 digits of the "Poulan" part number.......


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2010)

Likely the part number of that sticker.


----------



## CTSawTech (Aug 28, 2010)

So does anybody have any idea who really makes this one?
Mod.# is 360.352010












Actually got this one running yesterday without having to do anything to it really.

I now have 4 running chainsaws, but only 3 usable ones.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 28, 2010)

Joe that saw has been brought up here before, and it seems it's a Solo model but darn if I can remember what model Solo it is. 

That model # shows up at Sears parts direct and you can see the IPL and owners manual for it there.


----------



## CTSawTech (Aug 28, 2010)

I did pull up the IPL for it, but it's useless to me because it doesn't say who manufactured it.

Some of the parts I need for it don't seem to be available.

I need the clutch drum bearing (available), washer and clip to make it a runner.

It actually runs really good, I was surprised:jawdrop:

Here is what the front of the manual looks like.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 28, 2010)

A little searching here and it seems its a Solo 651SP.


----------



## CTSawTech (Aug 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> A little searching here and it seems its a Solo 651SP.



Thanks

So I take it this thing is actually worth fixing and using?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 28, 2010)

CTSawTech said:


> Thanks
> 
> So I take it this thing is actually worth fixing and using?



Yep if the parts can be had i have a few solo parts here that was part of a bundle i got locally back about two years ago but i never touched the parts to see what they go too 

ive tryed selling them to a solo outfit but they did not want them


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 29, 2010)

I worked for Sears Service, repairing lawn/garden equipment on and off from 1993 thru mid 1997. Saw lots of equipment come through. The 'origin' of Craftsman equipment can be a mystery to some, and the 'facts' I've heard about it are very amusing. Guys here are refreshingly on point for the most part however.




AOD said:


> I see lots and lots of 917 numbers on stuff, Roper/AYP must have made a ton of Crapsman gear over the years.



American Yard Products (AYP) makes most of the "Sears" and later "Craftsman" branded walk behind lawnmowers and lawn and garden tractors for Sears. Been that way for almost 50 years. The 'cheaper' riding mowers and tractors sold by Sears have more often been made by Murray (538) and MTD (247) over the decades. MTD makes most of their tillers, chippers, and such (and some of their walk behind mowers), although AYP has made some too.

AYP (917) emerged out of Roper (647) decades ago. I've only seen the 647 prefix on a few OLD pieces of equipment. The 917 prefix appeared on "David Bradley" branded chainsaws (Sears OLD brand name for their chainsaws back before they slapped "Craftsman" on everything) back in the early 'sixties (these are the strange Tecumseh/Power Products powered saws mentioned earlier). Later Roper made "Craftsman" chainsaws carried the 917 prefix as well.

I have an old O&R Engines (745) manufactured gear drive chainsaw (white, and labeled "Sears") that's pretty cool too. Poulan (358) has indeed made the lion's share of the "Craftsman" chainsaws, weedwhackers, blowers, and brush cutters since the mid-70s or so.

Sears has sold most of their wares (manufactured by others, as stated before) with 'private label' names such as "Sears", "Craftsman" and "David Bradley". They've also sold products with the OEM names and labeling intact........sometimes with a Sears model # on the item, and sometimes without. They've sold McCulloch equipment that is identical to what you see elsewhere, except for a discrete 989 prefix model #. Same with Ryobi (873) and Troy Built (987) to name a few relatively recent ones. I believe Homelite and Echo saws were sold this way most of the time, but they were did get the 'private label' treatment sometimes too (as was already mentioned). I'm sure it depends on the details of the contract that Sears makes with each manufacturer at the time...



joe25DA said:


> Its funny, I did a storm cleanup for my dads buddy a couple weeks ago. he was using his father in laws homelite xl (top handle) and the trigger let go. He needed a saw so he went to sears and bought a poulan pro w/a 20" oregon b&c. I looked over the saw it seemed to be a decent saw, but i only looked at it for a minute and didnt get a chance to fire it up. He wound up giving me the homelite (its in pieces now and if anyone has any info on the trigger spring id appreciate it). But that poulan pro seemed ok? but id still rather run my 1983 craftsman 3.7 any day.



That Homelite XL2/Super2 saw most likely has a crappy wire pushrod throttle linkage arrrangement (that pops out frequently). Remove the black plastic cover on the top handle. IIRC, there's a thin wire pushrod that fits into 'pockets' in the trigger piece and a whitle plastic rocker. It'll take some jimmying to get it back together right..............and will pop out again. That's the worst part of that saw design...:censored:



Fish said:


> 530 is the first 3 digits of the "Poulan" part number.......



Exactly right! Poulan's own part #s start with '530'. The Sears "Craftsman" Poulan part #'s (and often model numbers) will have '530' after the '358' prefix..............as in "358.530xxx".


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 29, 2010)

tony marks said:


> well one things for sure. no matter what ,i aint buying green.
> yellow mabe and a can of orange point.




That will be YOUR loss!
And it serves you right.

Come see me in 25 years when your orange saws are just memories and my green ones (that are already 30 years old) are still putting wood in the stove!!!


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 29, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> That will be YOUR loss!
> And it serves you right.
> 
> Come see me in 25 years when your orange saws are just memories and my green ones (that are already 30 years old) are still putting wood in the stove!!!
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: I'm with you Mike but that dude aint posted here in almost 2 years. 

Whew thats funny and I guess I needed that as they say I have been uptight lately.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I'm with you Mike but that dude aint posted here in almost 2 years.
> 
> Whew thats funny and I guess I needed that as they say I have been uptight lately.



He's probably been working on his "GOOD" saws all this time!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## Duke316x (May 1, 2011)

AOD said:


> I see lots and lots of 917 numbers on stuff, Roper/AYP must have made a ton of Crapsman gear over the years.
> 
> I have a silly neighbor who insists on buying Craftsman everything, I tried explaining to him that lots of it is cheap junk and it's not made like it once was, he won't have any of it! I even showed him the Made in China tag on his new badass 1/2" drill and he didn't believe me!


 
I am new to this site,and probably not going to make any friends by posting this,...But I get tired of reading the "Crapsman' comments on the internet!...especially when they are aimed at 917/AYP! I bought a new CRAFTSMAN lawn mower/rider in 1991 it is a 917,..Still runs great!...not to pretty these days...it has sat outside in the yard all its life..never garaged..(my stupidity)(but what would a JD look like after 20 years in the backyard?).but still does its job,so how can it be bad?..I came to this site to find a good chain saw,but did ayp even make chain saws?..If not,why the bashing of AYP on this link? The one thing I have found is people are passionate about their yard equipment,they all have their favorite brands..apples vs oranges..chevy vs ford..I think ALL brands must make some good products or they would go out of business???


----------



## igpoe (May 1, 2011)

Did someone say the original Craftsman saw was a David Bradley?
I'm thinking the original Craftsman chainsaw was maybe badged by David Bradley and sold by Sears, but was actually made by Reed-Prentice using a cylinder of McCulloch design. I read this somewhere
and cannot prove it.
Igpoe


----------



## Eccentric (May 1, 2011)

Duke316x said:


> I am new to this site,and probably not going to make any friends by posting this,...But I get tired of reading the "Crapsman' comments on the internet!...especially when they are aimed at 917/AYP! I bought a new CRAFTSMAN lawn mower/rider in 1991 it is a 917,..Still runs great!...not to pretty these days...it has sat outside in the yard all its life..never garaged..(my stupidity)(but what would a JD look like after 20 years in the backyard?).but still does its job,so how can it be bad?..I came to this site to find a good chain saw,but did ayp even make chain saws?..If not,why the bashing of AYP on this link? The one thing I have found is people are passionate about their yard equipment,they all have their favorite brands..apples vs oranges..chevy vs ford..I think ALL brands must make some good products or they would go out of business???



Roper made chainsaws, and became part of AYP (American Yard Products) decades ago. AYP is now part of a large global conglomerate that includes many other *** brands. Several brands that made good products went out of business. Some that made great products were 'reborn' as brands that only produce box store crap now. We mourn for the McCulloch, Homelite, Remington, and Poulan of old...



igpoe said:


> Did someone say the original Craftsman saw was a David Bradley?
> I'm thinking the original Craftsman chainsaw was maybe badged by David Bradley and sold by Sears, but was actually made by Reed-Prentice using a cylinder of McCulloch design. I read this somewhere
> and cannot prove it.
> Igpoe



The first Sears chainsaws were Reed-Prentice made. There may have been some Strunk saws sold by Sears too (can't remember at the moment). Roper saws were sold by sears from the '60s until the late '70s. Poulan has made the lion's share of the saws for Sears since the early '70s. Most were rebadged as "Sears" or craftsman. I've handled O&R, Echo, McCulloch, Poulan, Roper, and Homelite manufactered saws sold by Sears. There's a few more that I can't remember ATM. Some have been rebadged, while others (mostly the Macs) only had slight changes in the decals.


----------



## tylerjeep95 (Nov 17, 2017)

I have a craftsmen 4.3 a / vl ..


----------



## redunshee (Nov 17, 2017)

It's a Echo, made by Kiroiz(sp).


----------



## TBS (Nov 17, 2017)

Now they are made by Husqvarna, Poulan, and mtd.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 18, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> Now they are made by Husqvarna, Poulan, and mtd.



Elux


----------



## TBS (Nov 18, 2017)

Husqvarna split from Electrolux in 2006. Craftsman "professional" line is what husqvarna is selling as mcculloch in the rest of the world.


----------



## tylerjeep95 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a old trimmer that say kiorrz on it.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 22, 2017)

tylerjeep95 said:


> I have a old trimmer that say kiorrz on it.



Kioritsu (later Kioritz, now Yamabiko) has made stuff for a lot of both domestic and foreign customers over the years, from John Deere chainsaws to Atlas-Copco engines. 
I don't know if they still manufacture machines for others, but they do supply other brands with components as they manufacture either in-house or through their subsidiaries most of what's needed to assemble a chainsaw, a leaf blower or whatever: engine castings, cylinders, pistons, plastic shrouds... you name it. It's a far larger industrial group than most think and they also supply some Japanese engine manufacturers with cylinder head covers, exhaust manifolds and the like.


----------



## Brian72 (Nov 22, 2017)

We all tend to forget that Sears "used" to sell good stuff. Of course they didn't make it but most of their suppliers were quality companies that made quality products. Now, they find the biggest piece of crap, slap a Craftsman label on it, and charge double of what it's worth. Sad part is, they actually believe they have the customer fooled! (Good reason for their failing!) Craftsman and Kenmore etc. were the gold standard for a long time with good reason. It was great stuff. Now, they're just selling the brand with absolutely no regard for quality. Very sad. This is the thought process of many big corporations and the funny part is, THEY ALL GO BROKE! Sears was always high on pricing but now, they don't even have a good product line to justify it.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerjeep95 (Nov 22, 2017)

He'll yeh an the old mcculloch s were before there time. There so easy to work on and had some really easy point setting designs.


----------



## tylerjeep95 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dolmar still makes good saws. But I like the 60s to late 70s chainsaws.


----------

